# Best Debater in NBD?



## Hayumi (Apr 19, 2019)

Curious to see if there's a general consensus or at least maybe a small handful of candidates for the title of "Best Debator." A couple of people that come to my mind personally are @WorldsStrongest @MaruUchiha @Hussain @Hi no Ishi . There are other but these 4 stick out to me the most in my head right now. Discuss


----------



## X III (Apr 19, 2019)

@kokodeshide comes to mind. He has some iffy opinions, but he can back them up.


----------



## Sufex (Apr 19, 2019)

@WorldsStrongest Offers good arguments, attitude and sass, also funny and fun posts
@Hi no Ishi can be memey or serious but always brings the goods, ngl I've backed down form debating him because I know i will get rekt
@MaruUchiha this ninja is funny as fuck. gets a lot of hate and i dont always agree but i like him
@Artistwannabe and @Zembie  both joined close to me and we usually agree, they both offer good arguments
@Orochimaruwantsyourbody and @Omote are both funny as fuck, always fun to read.

Ryuzaki, santarou and kakashi are also great debaters (all have kakashi as their faves, i wonder if its a trend)


Its way hard to choose just 1 who's the best I could name like 5 other people who i really like, but dont want to jerk too many people off

Something i've noticed is almost every user has their biases. Its just how good they are at hiding it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sufex (Apr 19, 2019)

these threads are too positive, can we get a worst debaters thread going?


That would bring the spice


----------



## X III (Apr 19, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> Something i've noticed is almost every user has their baises.


Not me.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Apr 19, 2019)

Flam3s Crimson or whatever his name is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 19, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> these threads are too positive, can we get a worst debaters thread going?
> 
> 
> That would bring the spice


 Why do I really want to do that now


----------



## dergeist (Apr 19, 2019)

X III said:


> Not me.



It's alright man, he ignores the GOAT(me) and my second(you) out of envy.


----------



## X III (Apr 19, 2019)

dergeist said:


> It's alright man, he ignores the GOAT(me) and my second(you) out of envy.


Praise the solo king.


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 19, 2019)

dergeist said:


> It's alright man, he ignores the GOAT(me) and my second(you) out of envy.


----------



## Sufex (Apr 19, 2019)

dergeist said:


> It's alright man, he ignores the GOAT(me) and my second(you) out of envy.


Delusion as always dergiest. You might be my arch nemesis but you dont even deserve that tbh


----------



## dergeist (Apr 19, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


>



When will the young bucs learn?


X III said:


> Praise the solo king.


Amen!!!


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 19, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> Delusion as always dergiest. You might be my arch nemesis but you dont even deserve that tbh


 I'm so fortunate to not have an arch nemesis lol. Unless I count kokodeshide. That man has some weird ass opinions


----------



## Sufex (Apr 19, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> I'm so fortunate to not have an arch nemesis lol. Unless I count kokodeshide. That man has some weird ass opinions


I only hope one day I have one as strong as @Turrin  and @Hussain


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 19, 2019)

@Hi no Ishi  has to be the best currently out right now with @WorldsStrongest  being a close second 


@kokodeshide is very skilled but we have VASTLY and irreconcilably different views of the manga . ( also seems to have this anti Minato thing going which is weird)

@Matto  is very skilled but we’ll probably never agree because we both have differing views on how heavily portrayal should be used

@Turrin is someone I’ll never agree with but his opinion of the Lore is so out there that it’s at least interesting. As for pure debating skill I’m not a fan  but his stamina is insane

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 19, 2019)

@FoboBemo I love you too.


----------



## Zembie (Apr 19, 2019)

Sage light and Turrin are the ones that are have caught my attention lately


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 19, 2019)

Grinningfox said:


> @Hi no Ishi  has to be the best currently out right now with @WorldsStrongest  being a close second
> 
> 
> @kokodeshide is very skilled but we have VASTLY and irreconcilably different views of the manga . ( also seems to have this anti Minato thing going which is weird)
> ...


 Agreed. I would have @ the rest of those but I didnt want to suck too many dicks at once.


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 19, 2019)

@~Kakashi~  is someone I enjoy reading and they seem well informed and even tempered

@MaruUchiha is a funny person but he’s personally offended me so I’m currently not a fan

@Speedyamell is the bomb and as a Boruto fan watching them rep for Sakura gives me strength to like whichever character I damn well choose and not give a darn if people don’t  like them 

@SakuraLover16  is the kindest person on NBD and a great person


----------



## dergeist (Apr 19, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> Agreed. I would have @ the rest of those but I didnt want to suck too many dicks at once.


How many can you fit in there


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 19, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> Agreed. I would have @ the rest of those but I didnt want to suck too many dicks at once.



I’ll suck  dick for both of us my dude


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 19, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> *but I didnt want to suck too many dicks at once*.


Try it, you might have a talent for it.


----------



## Zembie (Apr 19, 2019)

dergeist said:


> How many can you fit in there


Never underestimate someone's dick sucking powers.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 19, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Never underestimate someone's dick sucking powers.


----------



## X III (Apr 19, 2019)

dergeist said:


> How many can you fit in there





Grinningfox said:


> I’ll suck dick for both of us my dude





Artistwannabe said:


> Try it, you might have a talent for it.





Zembie said:


> Never underestimate someone's dick sucking powers.


Damn. You're all thirsty.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 19, 2019)

X III said:


> Damn. You're all thirsty.


Everyone is thirsty for the shiny rod~


----------



## dergeist (Apr 19, 2019)

X III said:


> Damn. You're all thirsty.


Can't speak for the rest, I'm just curious.


----------



## Sufex (Apr 19, 2019)

Grinningfox said:


> @~Kakashi~  is someone I enjoy reading and they seem well informed and even tempered
> 
> @MaruUchiha is a funny person but he’s personally offended me so I’m currently not a fan
> 
> ...


agreed on sakuralover.


Zembie said:


> Sage light and Turrin are the ones that are have caught my attention lately


Sage lights posts are very interesting. Like he wanks itachi and sasuke but offers philosophical and spiritual ramblings at the same time. 

koko and turinn have very deep knowledge and understanding of the series but they come to very strange conclusions sometimes.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 19, 2019)

dergeist said:


> Can't speak for the rest, I'm just curious.


Bi-curious


----------



## Zembie (Apr 19, 2019)

X III said:


> Damn. You're all thirsty.


Well its dicks we are talking about, how can I be not??


----------



## X III (Apr 19, 2019)

dergeist said:


> Can't speak for the rest, I'm just curious.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Apr 19, 2019)

@Sage light and @Turrin their wisdom is legendary


----------



## Zembie (Apr 19, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> agreed on sakuralover.
> 
> Sage lights posts are very interesting. Like he wanks itachi and sasuke but offers philosophical and spiritual ramblings at the same time.
> 
> koko and turinn have very deep knowledge and understanding of the series but they come to very strange conclusions sometimes.


Don't take my post seriously, I am pretty sure these guys are reading a different manga.


----------



## dergeist (Apr 19, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Bi-curious


Only if they're both Lesbians

Anybody remember that guy that enjoyed the Penis arc, as he called it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zembie (Apr 19, 2019)

dergeist said:


> Only if they're both Lesbians
> 
> Anybody remember that guy that enjoyed the Penis arc, as he called it?



Turrin is very perverted.


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 19, 2019)

dergeist said:


> How many can you fit in there


 Wanna find out?


Zembie said:


> Never underestimate someone's dick sucking powers.


 Facts 


Artistwannabe said:


> Try it, you might have a talent for it.


 Aww. Thanks boo


----------



## Zembie (Apr 19, 2019)

Pls fix your title @okeechobee101 it's "debater" not "debator" its bugging me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 19, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> Wanna find out?


Yes...
:blu


----------



## Zembie (Apr 19, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> Wanna find out?



So its a contest then.


----------



## X III (Apr 19, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Pls fix your title @okeechobee101 it's debater not "debator" its bugging me


Two can play that game. Your sentence not having a period at the end of it is bugging me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zembie (Apr 19, 2019)

X III said:


> Two can play that game. Your sentence not having a period at the end of it is bugging me.


It's there, you're just too blind to see it


----------



## X III (Apr 19, 2019)

Zembie said:


> It's there, you're just too blind to see it


Thank god I was wearing my anti-blindness goggles at the time.


----------



## Zembie (Apr 19, 2019)

X III said:


> Thank god I was wearing my anti-blindness goggles at the time.


----------



## Topace (Apr 19, 2019)

@Hi no Ishi


----------



## Sufex (Apr 19, 2019)

>all this off-topic bullshit

How long till this gets trashed?


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 19, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> >all this off-topic bullshit
> 
> How long till this gets trashed?


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 19, 2019)

Anyways back on topic


----------



## Sufex (Apr 19, 2019)

Honorable mentions to lostself and bluray.

Who is the goat of walls of text? I nominate @ThirdRidoku @X III and @kokodeshide

Those guys put more efforts into posts than I do for my college projects


----------



## X III (Apr 19, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> Honorable mentions to lostself and bluray.
> 
> Who is the goat of walls of text? I nominate @ThirdRidoku @X III and @kokodeshide
> 
> Those guys put more efforts into posts than I do for my college projects


Be sure to nominate @ShinAkuma and @NamesClassified. They love their essays. But we all know @ThirdRidoku wins here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 19, 2019)

There is no one here who I don't like.. Well... Yeah I'm pretty much okay with anyone its hard to pick.


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 19, 2019)

@ShinAkuma is awesome


----------



## Zembie (Apr 19, 2019)

@WorldsStrongest - Dude knows his shit, sometimes we disagree but never fails to back up his claims, also is cocky but that's his charm

@MaruUchiha - Also a dude that usually knows his shit, an Obito wanker to the highest degree and I love him for it.

@Hi no Ishi - Amazing poster, agree with almost everything he has to say. He is usually chill and backs up every claim he makes. He also makes some great threads, too.

@FoboBemo - Great poster, sometimes on the baity side with some threads, but one of the greatest 2019 posters.
@X III - Have some disagreements but never really fails to back up his claims. Also a filthy Death Note fan   no period for you :3

@Matto - Disagree with almost everything he has to say, but is a respectable poster and his wall of texts are usually well backed up (even if some wanking occurs).

@~Kakashi~ -  Legendary poster, everything he says is usually spot on.
@Artistwannabe - Disgusting OPM fanboy jk i love you <3.
@ShinAkuma - Great poster who usually backs up his claims.
@Mad Scientist - Even if some people disagree with his points, this dude always remains respectful and shows scans to prove his standpoint also steins gate fanboy <3
@okeechobee101 - A sweetheart, still has a long way to go on the debating side of things but he will 100% make it  also love your cheeky side <3
@SakuraLover16 - YOU CAN'T HATE THIS DUDE. HE IS JUST TOO GOOD FOR THIS WORLD.

@MShiina - Agree with everything he has to say and is one of the most chill posters here.

@Hussain - Both share a hateboner for Turrin

@Grinningfox - You cheeky bastard I completely forgot about you. Probably the best 2018 member, has some controversial opinions but when asked always backs them up.

@Android - THIS DUDE DEBATES. If you say stupid stuff this guy is right on your ass ready to break hell to burn your behind.

@BlackHeartedImp - Titties


LEGENDARY TIER:
@Sage light:


@ThirdRidoku: ABSOLUTE KING OF THE NBD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (Apr 19, 2019)

@WorldsStrongest , @Hi no Ishi and @LostSelf are my favorite posters but...


@Speedyamell is the best poster in the NBD. *PERIOD.* Don't @ me


----------



## Zembie (Apr 19, 2019)

Francyst said:


> @Speedyamell is the best poster in the NBD. *PERIOD.* Don't @ me


He loves Sakura, doesn't he


----------



## Zembie (Apr 19, 2019)

In short this thread is a giant wank fest, which is great. Finally some positivity in the NBD.


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 19, 2019)

Zembie said:


> In short this thread is a giant wank fest, which is great. Finally some positivity in the NBD.


 well, spreading positivity is my goal


----------



## Zembie (Apr 19, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> well, spreading positivity is my goal


Hopefully not STD positivity jk I love you


----------



## Speedyamell (Apr 19, 2019)

Zembie said:


> He loves Sakura, doesn't he


I'd prefer "not blinded by hate boner" but love is good too I guess..


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 19, 2019)

Depends on what you mean by "Best" debater honestly 

A lot of the mentions in everyones list here seem to be based mostly off of behavior, "this dudes real nice" or " such a sweetheart" or " they are so funny"

Which doesnt make them good debaters, makes them good POSTERS and I wholeheartedly agree that they are...And if I made a list like that, literally every poster in the NBD bar like 3 names would make it onto my "Best poster" list

The best DEBATERS are people who know the source material through and through and put forth as little bias as possible on a consistent basis.

People like @Kyu @Blu-ray @Shark @LostSelf @Bonly @Mar55 @Tri 

And myself apparently, according to most participants of this thread  

These guys/gals are who Id consider the best *debaters* in the NBD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 19, 2019)

As for the thread at hand...

@WorldsStrongest Don't agree on everything he says, but he almost always has a point. I really can't argue against him because most of the time he's just right. The most sassy attitude in the entire forum, backs up all the trash he says to people.

@MaruUchiha and @Tanto Rarely agree with them (especially for Obito ) but they are both pretty nice (atleast to me) also Maru is secretly a lewd poster.


@Omote Ironically loves the sannin, too tsundere to admit it all. He's a not a bad poster, but he loves the sannin *SO MUCH* he just can't stop making threads about them.


@Hi no Ishi probably makes the most interesting threads tbh, arguments always on point. He's also acts cool by using purple text!

@SakuraLover16 Nicest person on this goddamn forum, what can I say? I am in love with the Sakura lover.


@okeechobee101 lewd poster, secretly likes to _"nyan"._ I disagree with some of his opinions though, but he made some pretty good threads. Honestly a great addition to 2019 posters.

@Santoryu *BY FAR THE LEWDEST POSTER IN THE ENTIRE NARUTO FORUMS.* No one even comes close. 

@FoboBemo agree on pretty much everything he says. One of the best posters from 2019.  Actually debates.

@Turrin @kokodeshide weirdest opinions out of them all, can back up most of them though which is impressive in itself. 

@ShinAkuma haven't seen him in a while, never caught him being wrong honestly. 

@ThirdRidoku this guy writes essays for his lord and saviour Itachi like he's writing the next goddamn bible. Never saw a short post from him. 

@Hussain Probably the only one who can endure Turrin

@Android pretty good in my eyes honestly, never really said something I inherently disagreed with
@MShiina also pretty good, kinda disappeared these days...

@Mad Scientist you dude are very respectful, can't say one bad word about you. Always curious to see the other's point of view.

@X III Solid poster, disagree from time to time, but he backs up most of his shit. A great addition to 2019's posters, also good taste L is the best.

@Zembie supposed to be my rival or something??? Not much of a rivalry when he's fucking trash... I love you

Can't think of more people to wank right now, jeez that's a huge list of poster wank. Never really expected a thread like this to pop-up these days lmao. I wonder how many people are gonna be pissed that they got mentioned 
Also most of my picks are not based on debating skills and more-so personality which is kinda eh...Can't help it I guess...


----------



## UchihaX28 (Apr 19, 2019)

@Android  has improved significantly since I first met him and he now provides logical arguments every time I read his posts.

@WorldsStrongest  Nuff said. He's always objective, provides sufficient evidence in the manga, always has a moderate balance of feats and portrayal, and doesn't cherrypick feats whilst ignoring other feats a character may have.

@Crimson Flam3s May be biased for Kakashi, but he always provides substantial evidence for his point of view.

@Matto Always provides compelling arguments for his view, but Orochimaru giving Itachi a good fight is one I can never accept. 

@Isaiah13000 Always provides good arguments though I believe you have an unhealthy balance, perhaps even a fetish for portrayal. 

@kokodeshide and @Turrin Both have proper etiquette when debating and clearly know how to debate. While they do have some extreme opinions (the former even moreso), I can at least understand where they're coming from.

@Hi no Ishi Is also great and provides great arguments whenever I read his posts.

Edit: There are also other great debaters I have in mind, but they need to be more active in order for me to consider them.


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 19, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Hopefully not STD positivity jk I love you


 How'd u guess? Aw I love u 2


----------



## NamesClassified (Apr 19, 2019)

I can't speak for who the best at debating blow for blow, but if I had to bring notice to the posters who most elegantly display their high quality opinions on hypothetical matches and shut down opposition in one post, it'd be in no particular order:


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 19, 2019)

UchihaX28 said:


> @Android has improved significantly since I first met him and he now provides logical arguments every time I read his posts.


Give it time

He'll disappoint you


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 19, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> I'd prefer "not blinded by hate boner" but love is good too I guess..


I am a Sakura wanker myself and no offense but I won't go as far as to put her on the same scale as KCM Naruto and EMS Sasuke.  Nor do I think she can win against Gai.


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 19, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Give it time
> 
> He'll disappoint you


 this is why I love u


----------



## Zembie (Apr 19, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> How'd u guess? Aw I love u 2


----------



## Trojan (Apr 19, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> @Hussain Probably the only one who can endure Turrin


I can't, I have a low tolerance...


----------



## Zembie (Apr 19, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Give it time
> 
> He'll disappoint you


Nah idk what kind of poster he was before, but he knows his shit rn and actually debates.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 19, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Give it time
> 
> He'll disappoint you


How much time does he have left doctor?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 19, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Nah idk what kind of poster he was before


Someone with bigger attitude than me, far meaner, and handwaves any and all conflicting evidence to any of his outlandish opinions as "Thats just youre wrong interpretation of that evidence that I shall now ignore" as if the kids Kishis editor and the only one capable of citing evidence or something



Zembie said:


> but he knows his shit rn and actually debates


No he doesnt 

Not from what Ive seen

Dude drops ironic one liners that throw shade on those he disagrees with while ignoring how at fault he himself is, and contributes next to nothing else to the topic 

Basically the same shit he used to do only slightly more tame


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 19, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> How much time does he have left doctor?


From what ive seen, hes already too far gone

Gonna have to take him out back...


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Apr 19, 2019)

If I were to list every poster I liked it would be a list of 20 or 30 names it feels like.

As it relates to who the best is, that's obviously subjective to a point, but I feel the people that compete for that title hold a great amount of knowledge about the manga as a whole.

Using myself as an example, I might be able to debate with anyone as it relates to characters like Kakashi, Gai, Jiraiya and Hiruzen, and maybe a couple of others on a good day, but the vast majority of characters? I have a vague remembrance of their feats at best, especially anything that happened starting in the war arc. I checked out of the manga at that point outside of scenes that involved characters I liked(so basically only Kakashi, Gai, Hiruzen and to a point Tsunade/Onoki were the only characters I paid any attention to). If I were to debate with or against any characters outside of people I actually liked in the manga, especially as it relates to part 2(the latter part 2 for the most part) feats, I'd have to go back and re-read chapters just to make sure my memory isn't faulty, and even in the case where my memory isn't faulty, there may be context or other things regarding these feats that I missed/don't catch/don't remember/etc that someone will have to point out to me. I wouldn't have to do that for the characters I liked. Someone like myself should never be mentioned in a thread about best all around debater.

That's what makes people like Bonly, Matto(even if I disagree with portrayal mattering more than feats(at least in the NBD), his arguments regarding portrayal are almost always accurate I feel), Worlds, Hi No Ishi, Shark, X III, Ishmael, GrinningFox, Blu Ray and a few others stand out. 

I think gun to my head I'd pick Hi No Ishi as the current top debater. Beyond his general knowledge of the manga, I think one thing that makes him endearing to me in terms of debate skill(and to most others, I would imagine) is his willingness to change his viewpoints when someone else brings up compelling arguments(or at least acknowledge said compelling arguments, even if it might not completely change his opinion). It's something we could all be better at doing as we can sometimes be stubborn in our beliefs. When we are presented with things from the series that challenge what we may think, it can only make us smarter if we choose to learn from them instead of trying to outright deny them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 19, 2019)

Grinningfox said:


> @ShinAkuma is awesome



Thank you sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NamesClassified (Apr 19, 2019)

X III said:


> Be sure to nominate @ShinAkuma and @NamesClassified. They love their essays. But we all know @ThirdRidoku wins here.


To be fair, I only write walls of text in response to walls of text being catapulted at me. I usually try to keep my opinions short and simple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanto (Apr 19, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> @Santoryu *BY FAR THE LEWDEST POSTER IN THE ENTIRE NARUTO FORUMS.* No one even comes close



Wooly gives him a run for his money for the lewdest poster


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 19, 2019)

Tanto said:


> Wooly gives him a run for his money for the lewdest poster


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 19, 2019)

Bump. Well if no one else has anything to add then that's fine~ Thanks to all who responded. A lot of good answers. It was nice to see everybody being friendly and encouraging. Such a rare occurence here. 


There were a lot of people named but a general consensus seems to consider @Hi no Ishi and @WorldsStrongest the best all around debaters as of now.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 19, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> Bump. Well if no one else has anything to add then that's fine~ Thanks to all who responded. A lot of good answers. It was nice to see everybody being friendly and encouraging. Such a rare occurence here.
> 
> 
> There were a lot of people named but a general consensus seems to consider @Hi no Ishi and @WorldsStrongest the best all around debaters as of now.


@Hi no Ishi

Title match when?


----------



## Zembie (Apr 19, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> Bump. Well if no one else has anything to add then that's fine~ Thanks to all who responded. A lot of good answers. It was nice to see everybody being friendly and encouraging. Such a rare occurence here.
> 
> 
> There were a lot of people named but a general consensus seems to consider @Hi no Ishi and @WorldsStrongest the best all around debaters as of now.


@okeechobee101 the only guy that can create positive wank threads.


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 19, 2019)

Zembie said:


> @okeechobee101 the only guy that can create positive wank threads.


 thanks boo


----------



## Ultrafragor (Apr 19, 2019)

When you argue for the characters you believe in, but you won't ever be recognized:


----------



## Zembie (Apr 19, 2019)

Ultrafragor said:


> When you argue for the characters you believe in, but you won't ever be recognized:


I'd actually end my life if I had the misfortune of liking the Hyuuga.


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 19, 2019)

@Hi no Ishi @WorldsStrongest. Sooo yall are gonna debate when?


----------



## X III (Apr 19, 2019)

NamesClassified said:


> DaVizWiz


Miss that guy


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 19, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> @Hi no Ishi @WorldsStrongest. Sooo yall are gonna debate when?


About 2 days after the Rapture

That is when Ragnarok shall begin


----------



## Ultrafragor (Apr 19, 2019)

Zembie said:


> I'd actually end my life if I had the misfortune of liking the Hyuuga.



it's amazing you're still alive if you're willing to kill yourself over stuff like that.

Guess you're just a career bandwagoner


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 19, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> About 2 days after the Rapture
> 
> That is when Ragnarok shall begin


----------



## Zembie (Apr 19, 2019)

Ultrafragor said:


> it's amazing you're still alive if you're willing to kill yourself over stuff like that.


Hey, Naruto is serious stuff


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Apr 19, 2019)

@Hi no Ishi Is always civil and provides good arguments with evidence backing them most of the time.
@Matto Always has good well-structured and informative posts that take into account everything we know about a character.
@Bonly Nowadays Bonly tends to post "Okay" or "Cool" comments in response to certain posters but when he wants too he can provide good, long, and detailed arguments.
@Shark Is also a rather civil poster who has good reasoning and logic in his posts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 19, 2019)

Isaiah13000 said:


> @Hi no Ishi Is always civil and provides good arguments with evidence backing them most of the time.
> @Matto Always has good well-structured and informative posts that take into account everything we know about a character.
> @Bonly Nowadays Bonly tends to post "Okay" or "Cool" comments in response to certain posters but when he wants too he can provide good, long, and detailed arguments.
> @Shark Is also a rather civil poster who has good reasoning and logic in his posts.


 I strongly agree with the first 3. WorldsStrongest doesn't fall on your list in your opinion ?


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 19, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> @Hussain Probably the only one who can endure Turrin



out of all people who went head to head with Turrin's arguments, @Hussain was the only one who got on his nerves and made it to his ignore list

top-tier feat to me


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 19, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> out of all people who went head to head with Turrin's arguments, @Hussain was the only one who got on his nerves and made it to his ignore list
> 
> top-tier feat to me


*GOD-TIER* you mean.


----------



## Zembie (Apr 19, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> *GOD-TIER* you mean.


RSM Naruto tier


----------



## Stonaem (Apr 19, 2019)

In pro sports, the player of the year award is given to the most balanced player.

Balanced in terms of quality (how good each play is) and quantity (how often they produce said plays).

So in terms of *quality*, here's my top three:
Divine Fragor
Hussain
Mar55

The order changes with every post I see, wherewith the poster immediately moves to the top.

There are others but they are definitely top three

In terms of *quantity*:
kokodeshide
Hi no Ishi
_GAP_
Others

*So overall*:
Shark
The most balanced. There are many others who beat him in one thing or the other (pure skill, activity rate, understanding, knowledge etc) but they also all have one weakness or the other. I've found the above-mentioned to be most well-rounded.

*Darn it:*
I wanted to be strict with my lists out of respect for the thread, but there are just some I cannot ignore.

Bonly
Would you'll believe me if I said there can be such a thing as beauty in an objective post? His posts gave birth and nutured that belief in me . . . When he was serious.
Why don't you get up, sleeping giant? [ Sometimes attacked by - , you fall down. - takes away from your resolution. Now reason is gone from - small world. How can i - - we need you back !]

Speedyamell
If this section was purely dedicated to Sakura, you'd top both quality and quantity. But it's not. I perceive excellent debating quality in you. Let's see it in other threads!

_And to close it off:_
Honourable, Esteemed Ones

An encounter i will never forget, i had with you'll.
It wasn't just walls of text, each wall was reinforced steel in quality and each divergence was interesting. It was one of my greatest pleasures. (Kakashi vs Kidomaru + Tayuya)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Apr 19, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> I strongly agree with the first 3. WorldsStrongest doesn't fall on your list in your opinion ?


 I only named the first few that came to mind, I wasn't naming everyone. As for WorldsStrongest, he does provide well-structured posts with evidence backing them most of the time. But he is also is very far from being one of the nicest posters on here. So ultimately it falls down too what you mean by "the best". If you mean "the best" in the sense of their overall behavior and civility then nah, he doesn't make the cut. But if you're going solely based on the argument they're making then sure, he could fall into that category even though I strongly disagree with him on like a dozen things.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 19, 2019)

none come to mind. 
used to be Turrin but something happened to him..
the good ones are gone now or simply opt to troll


----------



## Trojan (Apr 19, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> out of all people who went head to head with Turrin's arguments, @Hussain was the only one who got on his nerves and made it to his ignore list
> 
> top-tier feat to me



come to think of it, maybe I underestimated myself...


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 19, 2019)

Serious answers only, what do you guys think really happened to Turrin? I have no issue with his beliefs but I really do wonder what happened to The guy.


----------



## Sufex (Apr 19, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Serious answers only, what do you guys think really happened to Turrin? I have no issue with his beliefs but I really do wonder what happened to The guy.


My guess is Acid trip


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 19, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Serious answers only, what do you guys think really happened to Turrin? I have no issue with his beliefs but I really do wonder what happened to The guy.


Psychotic episode, or maybe even psychosis.


----------



## Zembie (Apr 19, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Serious answers only, what do you guys think really happened to Turrin? I have no issue with his beliefs but I really do wonder what happened to The guy.


Probably life had gotten to him, so he became a raging alcoholic or hit his head somewhere.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 19, 2019)

Hopefully he is okay...


----------



## Speedyamell (Apr 19, 2019)

Grinningfox said:


> @~Kakashi~  is someone I enjoy reading and they seem well informed and even tempered
> 
> @MaruUchiha is a funny person but he’s personally offended me so I’m currently not a fan
> 
> ...





Francyst said:


> @WorldsStrongest , @Hi no Ishi and @LostSelf are my favorite posters but...
> 
> 
> @Speedyamell is the best poster in the NBD. *PERIOD.* Don't @ me





Silnaem said:


> In pro sports, the player of the year award is given to the most balanced player.
> 
> Balanced in terms of quality (how good each play is) and quantity (how often they produce said plays).
> 
> ...


You guys


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 19, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Hopefully he is okay...


No kidding, I am as concerned as you are. Know cases where people have drastic personality shifts from all kind of trauma, illness...

Don't really wanna diagnose him thought.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 19, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> You guys



Rated G for Gtfo, but I've nominated you in a better threadhttps:// do  I get a friendly rating?


----------



## Sufex (Apr 19, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Rated G for Gtfo, but I've nominated you in a better threadhttps:// do  I get a friendly rating?


Yes


----------



## Speedyamell (Apr 19, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> Yes





Ishmael said:


> Rated G for Gtfo, but I've nominated you in a better threadhttps:// do  I get a friendly rating?


Keep sucking my dick y'all seem to enjoy it


----------



## Speedyamell (Apr 19, 2019)

Ok, my turn

Although it seems the battledome is at peak toxicity right now, with an influx of new trashy posters and return of old ones.. there still many whose light guide us in the darkness.
@~Kakashi~
I can't believe I didn't take note of this man earlier. His posts are so well thought out you can't help but get general iroh level wisdom vibes, and he's usually open to a change in opinion and interacts in a very mature manner.. you can't help but respect him.

@Hi no Ishi
100% real. Also with well thought out posts and always ready to back up what he claims with proof. He's one of nbd's only hopes in this challenging times..

@Hussain
Cold hearted asf. He will hit you with likes and winner ratings and won't hesitate to ruin your world two seconds later with disagrees and optimistic ratings in another thread he doesn't agree with you on..
But to be completely honest, if i were to choose one debater to be on the same side with of the three I've listed, I will not think twice about choosing hussain.. not necessarily because he's a better debater, but due to his unique ability to counter anything.. if anyone's going to find a manga scan or scenerio that will prove ino can beat Itachi, its hussain. With him on your side you feel relieved knowing he will always dig up a counter from canon.

@Silnaem
A complex poster very few can understand.. but he can be really deep and present compelling scenarios you wouldn't have thought of.

@Ultrafragor
Someone I once considered an arch nemesis. He seems to be on a roll nowadays.. always ready to solo your thread with a single reply.

@The Death & The Strawberry
One of the very few level headed posters left. Not totally agreeing with someone stops being an issue when you realise others are much worse.

@Matto
Very detailed and well thought out posts. Such a gem of a poster.


@JuicyG
He's also among the few good posters left

@UchihaX28
What can I say? He's good. Even when I don't agree with him

@oiety 
How could I forget 
He's straightforward and chill as well.. but has not been as active of late.. or is that just me??

@ShinAkuma is also great and is the love of my life. @me side hoe 


I feel like I'm forgetting someone


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 19, 2019)

No-one in particular. It was easier to find exceptional debaters when the manga was running, now it is just a case of knowing the facts and correcting posters who are wrong; except some like certain Jiraiya fans who'll never admit they're wrong more than a decade after Jiraiya died.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Apr 19, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> @Hi no Ishi
> 
> Title match when?


Lol who do we actually disagree on by more than half a tier?

Oooh wait. I got it how about these matchups!:


You: Jiraiya 
Me: Hebi Sasuke 

You: Hiruzen 
Me: Kazaku

Or 

You: A4
Me: A3

.

I think you would hate the both of us when it was over. 


But me, I could never hate you ...


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Apr 19, 2019)

Thanks for all the love guys.


Now the real question.


Who wants to to 2v2 against @WorldsStrongest and I at once??


We miss tag team smashing fools.


----------



## Tanto (Apr 19, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Serious answers only, what do you guys think really happened to Turrin? I have no issue with his beliefs but I really do wonder what happened to The guy



cocaine is one helluva drug


----------



## X III (Apr 19, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Thanks for all the love guys.
> 
> 
> Now the real question.
> ...


I'll volunteer.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 19, 2019)

It depends...


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 19, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> If I were to list every poster I liked it would be a list of 20 or 30 names it feels like.
> 
> As it relates to who the best is, that's obviously subjective to a point, but I feel the people that compete for that title hold a great amount of knowledge about the manga as a whole.
> 
> ...



Thanks, to even be brought up alongside those posters makes this even more nice.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Apr 19, 2019)

Zembie said:


> @WorldsStrongest - Dude knows his shit, sometimes we disagree but never fails to back up his claims, also is cocky but that's his charm
> 
> @MaruUchiha - Also a dude that usually knows his shit, an Obito wanker to the highest degree and I love him for it.
> 
> ...


Did somebody say  ?


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Apr 19, 2019)

@FlamingRain @Matto @Hussain @Hi no Ishi @Isaiah13000 @Bonly @Shark 

and plenty more.


----------



## Serene Grace (Apr 19, 2019)

Anybody that I agree with is the best debater

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashi (Apr 19, 2019)

The quality of good debators has diminished

Too many greenhorns and predictably arrogant pedestrians

Anyway @Kai was always p good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 20, 2019)

I'm flattered by the mentions here, thanks guys.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Apr 20, 2019)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> @FlamingRain @Matto @Hussain @Hi no Ishi @Isaiah13000 @Bonly
> 
> and plenty more.



Hmmm.. I see a trend in this list


----------



## Nuttynutdude (Apr 20, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Never underestimate someone's dick sucking powers.


I'm putting this quote on a T-shirt.

And a mug


----------



## kokodeshide (Apr 20, 2019)

Best 2, not includes yours truly
*Most Analytical.* @Hi no Ishi
*Most Consistent.* @ShinAkuma

Most underrated. @JuicyG
Most respectful. @Grinningfox

Most potential. @FoboBemo
Most dedicated. @Turrin , @X III and @NamesClassified

Sexiest Debater. @SakuraLover16


Many many many more deserved to be on this list. I just forgot everyones fuckin name.


okeechobee101 said:


> I'm so fortunate to not have an arch nemesis lol. Unless I count kokodeshide. That man has some weird ass opinions


I back them up thoooo!



Grinningfox said:


> also seems to have this anti Minato thing going which is weird)


...No respect...



FoboBemo said:


> Sage lights posts are very interesting. Like he wanks itachi and sasuke but offers philosophical and spiritual ramblings at the same time.


C3-PO for the win.



FoboBemo said:


> koko and turinn have very deep knowledge and understanding of the series but they come to very strange conclusions sometimes.





FoboBemo said:


> Who is the goat of walls of text? I nominate @ThirdRidoku @X III and @kokodeshide


Do not DARE put me with ThirdRidoku....He makes me look like a guy who exclusively posts one liners.



X III said:


> But we all know @ThirdRidoku wins here.


Exactly.



Hi no Ishi said:


> Who wants to to 2v2 against @WorldsStrongest and I at once??


I'll go 2v1!


----------



## The Great One (Apr 20, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Thanks for all the love guys.
> 
> 
> Now the real question.
> ...




I went up against entire OBD once.

(You know the big bad place that guy always hypes).

Which ended up me and 5 other users being banned for a month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turrin (Apr 20, 2019)

@UchihaX28 
@Shark @FlamingRain @Grimmjowsensei @SakuraLover16 

Excluding posters that come back at drop a one post here or there. I’d say these 5 are the best moderately active debaters in the NBD. Generally these guys will listen to opposing arguments and offer for the most part solid counter arguments or you can at least see where they are coming from.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 20, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> I back them up tho


 Very True.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 20, 2019)

Best debaters, the bar is so low compared now that it hardly matters. Now, if we were talking about the worst debaters, I'll give you names and paragraphs on why they're so bad.


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 20, 2019)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Best debaters, the bar is so low compared now that it hardly matters. Now, if we were talking about the worst debaters, I'll give you names and paragraphs on why they're so bad.


 Oh my. I don't doubt it


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 20, 2019)

Anyone that supports Gai is the best debater.

Gai > All of us.

@WorldsStrongest @Jad @Kai 
@Hussain even if he's dishonest with himself. Soon he will acknowledge Giovanni's superiority and will finally reveal his true power.

There are many more I'll mention later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dergeist (Apr 20, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> Anyone that supports Gai is the best debater.
> 
> Gai > All of us.


I take it you're a taker then


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 20, 2019)

dergeist said:


> I take it you're a taker then



Of course. 

Anyone who acknowledges the Fierce Deity Link is > Any Link in the LoZ franchise also is, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turrin (Apr 20, 2019)

Oh also forgot & @Matto and @JuicyG


----------



## Zembie (Apr 20, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> *Anyone who acknowledges the Fierce Deity Link is > Any Link in the LoZ franchise also is, though.*


Ew.


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 20, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Ew.



From now on, sleep with an eye open.


----------



## Zembie (Apr 20, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> From now on, sleep with an eye open.


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Zembie (Apr 20, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


>


Shush SakuraLover16


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 20, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Shush SakuraLover16


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 20, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Shush SakuraLover16


;-;


----------



## Zembie (Apr 20, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> ;-;


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 20, 2019)

Get the fuck out with all that nice shit... 

Let's rip each other's throats out ​


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 20, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Get the fuck out with all that nice shit...
> 
> Let's rip each other's throats out ​


 Gtfo of my thread with that negativity


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 20, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Get the fuck out with all that nice shit...
> 
> Let's rip each other's throats out ​


No don't say that join us...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zembie (Apr 20, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Get the fuck out with all that nice shit...
> 
> Let's rip each other's throats out ​


I gotta agree, there is a limit to how nice a person can be


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 20, 2019)

Zembie said:


> I gotta agree, there is a limit to how nice a person can be


Limitless is the limit


----------



## Zembie (Apr 20, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Limitless is the limit


For you


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 20, 2019)

Leave SakuraLover alone. Sakura agrees that Gai is > Sasuke as a character so Sakuralover is one of the best debaters here.


----------



## Zembie (Apr 20, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> Leave SakuraLover alone. Sakura agrees that Gai is > Sasuke as a character so Sakuralover is one of the best debaters here.


Doesn't everyone agree that Gai is > Sasuke as a character?


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 20, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Doesn't everyone agree that Gai is > Sasuke as a character?


----------



## dergeist (Apr 20, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> Leave SakuraLover alone. Sakura agrees that Gai is > Sasuke as a character so Sakuralover is one of the best debaters here.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 20, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> Leave SakuraLover alone. Sakura agrees that Gai is > Sasuke as a character so Sakuralover is one of the best debaters here.



doesn't agree Gai > Tsunade though


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 20, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> doesn't agree Gai > Tsunade though



Soon.


----------



## Soul (Apr 20, 2019)

To be honest 80% of people don't seem to enjoy debating. Most posters just want to be right and that defeats the purpose of this section in a way. 
Pretty much anyone from the KC that seems to post nowadays. Shark, Atlantic Storm, etc.
Hi no Ishi comes to mind, but he was a bit unpolished the last time we debated.
Flaming Rain was good as well. ~Kakashi~ is pretty good, too.



FoboBemo said:


> these threads are too positive, can we get a worst debaters thread going?
> 
> 
> That would bring the spice



Now this I could post in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soul (Apr 20, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Thanks for all the love guys.
> 
> 
> Now the real question.
> ...



I'll take you both on myself. Enjoyed the last one we had.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Apr 20, 2019)

Me.


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 20, 2019)

Soul said:


> I'll take you both on myself. Enjoyed the last one we had.


 I'd love to oversee that debate.


----------



## JuicyG (Apr 20, 2019)

@Matto 
@DaVizWiz 
@KyuubiFan 
@FlamingRain 
@Dr. White


----------



## KyuubiFan (Apr 27, 2019)

Yeah, with the KC dead we have dispersed... wish we started a BNHA colosseum but I guess it's too early for that.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> Leave SakuraLover alone. Sakura agrees that Gai is > Sasuke as a character so Sakuralover is one of the best debaters here.


----------



## JayK (Apr 27, 2019)

@WorldsStrongest
@Kai
@DaVizWiz
@LostSelf
@Empathy

For newer posters I really appreciate

@Artistwannabe
@Grinningfox
@Zembie

Those are the best I've encountered in my time lurking the NBD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 27, 2019)

@Atlantic Storm 
Is who I would name the no other good ones exist


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 27, 2019)

Icegaze said:


> @Atlantic Storm
> Is who I would name the no other good ones exist



much appreciated, but i'm not sure if i post here often enough or have enough debating stamina to be considered the or even 'a' best debater in the section


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 27, 2019)

Atlantic Storm said:


> much appreciated, but i'm not sure if i post here often enough or have enough debating stamina to be considered the or even 'a' best debater in the section



Quality not quantity 
Loads post every minute and it’s usually rubbish


----------



## Sufex (Apr 27, 2019)

Icegaze said:


> I and this one person i like are the only good posters and everyone else sucks



Noted, Its funny how everyone thinks they are a great poster with no faults though, isnt it?


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 27, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Noted, Its funny how everyone thinks they are a great poster with no faults though, isnt it?



Weird why post me
I have no interest in your posts 
How strange


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 27, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Noted, Its funny how everyone thinks they are a great poster with no faults though, isnt it?


  oof.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sufex (Apr 27, 2019)

Icegaze said:


> Weird why post me
> I have no interest in your posts
> How strange


I didnt mean to hurt your feelings so dont take it personal, i was just stating a trend i saw ITT and yours was the most egregious example of it. Out of a board of like 60 regular theres only 1 thats a good debtor to you? Yet you have absolutely no faults and are also above the rest? comon man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Famouss (Apr 27, 2019)

@Raikiri19


----------



## Kisame (Apr 27, 2019)

@Orochimaruwantsyourbody (best overall understanding of power levels) @Hi no Ishi (that IA Naruto > IA Kakashi post is still a GOAT argument) @Turrin and @Eliyua23 (their parallels exchanges are one of my favourites) @~Kakashi~ (well-rounded, great attitude) @Matto (portrayal) @Isaiah13000 (honest poster)


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 27, 2019)

Don't know about the 'best' debaters, but a few people that I think are worth mentioning are:

- @Shark, who is very well-rounded, with, in my opinion, a solid grasp of the manga and how skill-sets interact with each other. He also has a good attitude, which I highly value in a debater.
- @Orochimaruwantsyourbody, for similar reasons. Some of his posts also mention quite novel ideas and he has a good balance between feats and portrayal.
- @~Kakashi~, although I rate him slightly below the other two because his knowledge of the manga is, by his own admission, limited to the characters that he likes.​Disregarding my personal preferences towards having good etiquette, @WorldsStrongest ,@Icegaze, and @ARGUS fall under a similar category for me. Strong debating skills, a lot of stamina, and in the case of the latter two, generally present very interesting interpretations of the manga even if I don't necessarily always agree with them.


----------



## Triggenism (Apr 27, 2019)

@Kyu
@Rocky 
@ueharakk
@Bonly 
@WorldsStrongest 
@Joakim13
@LostSelf 
@SuperSaiyaMan12 
@Kai 

I relate most to these guys tier placings and debating styles. Also they are mostly fair to Naruto and Sasuke simultaneously, which is pretty rare to see. I like WorldsStrongest most in this regard though.


----------



## Jad (Apr 27, 2019)

Famouss said:


> @Raikiri19


Wander why he left. Maybe he has a dupe.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Apr 27, 2019)

Sufex said:


> I didnt mean to hurt your feelings so dont take it personal, i was just stating a trend i saw ITT and yours was the most egregious example of it. out of a board of like 60 regular theres only 1 thats a good debator to you? Yet you have absolute no faults and are also above the rest? comon man.


This thread was rigged from the start honestly.. Everyone just names people they like and get along with at the end of the day


----------



## Zembie (Apr 27, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> This thread was rigged from the start honestly.. Everyone just names people they like and get along with at the end of the day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 27, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Noted, Its funny how everyone thinks they are a great poster with no faults though, isnt it?


I agree, which is why I avoid these sorts of threads.

No need to strike my own ego, or anyone else's. Your debating should (and definitely will) speak for itself. So will your faults, whether you see them or not.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2019)

I know @Dr. White is good. I debated with him outside of of this section.. Dude seems to know his shit and Storm. You all hate on Maru and I don't get it.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Apr 27, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> You all hate on Maru and I don't get it.


Wait I thought you hated me too lol.. You called me a troll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Wait I thought you hated me too lol.. You called me a troll


I did? When?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2019)

I don't like a lot of posters here because of how they wank off to characters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (Apr 27, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> I did? When?


On my profile under Soldierofficial's comment, but I guess I shouldn't have reminded you lol


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> On my profile under Soldierofficial's comment, but I guess I shouldn't have reminded you lol


Yeah I don't know why I did that. Maybe because I liked shark boy that got banned.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Apr 27, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> Yeah I don't know why I did that. Maybe because I liked shark boy that got banned.


Wait who's shark boy? Soldierofficial?


----------



## kokodeshide (Apr 27, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Wait who's shark boy? Soldierofficial?


What happened to SoldierOfficial? I haven't see him since he went all "Any last words!?" on my page.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Wait who's shark boy? Soldierofficial?


No that mawar dude. He was cool until he went full mawar.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 27, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> ou all hate on Maru and I don't get it.


Cuz the dude does nothing but troll and then call you a troll when you dont conform to his trolling opinions that are entirely baseless

Hes just delusional really

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> What happened to SoldierOfficial? I haven't see him since he went all "Any last words!?" on my page.


I've already reported you lol.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Cuz the dude does nothing but troll and then call you a troll when you dont conform to his trolling opinions that are entirely baseless
> 
> Hes just delusional really


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 27, 2019)

Seen the draft OBD? I graded my packers with a firm C,  expected more man.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 27, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


>


> Kid says "I dont understand the problem with X"
> I explain the problem
> Kid proceeds to ignores the facts

Kay

So youre delusional too then


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Seen the draft OBD? I graded my packers with a firm C,  expected more man.


A tiny bit. I've been real sick. I say the same thing with them making the defense better but offense could have helped.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Apr 27, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Cuz the dude does nothing but troll


Nah.. I've murdered you enough in the NBD to be taken seriously


WorldsStrongest said:


> and then call you a troll when you dont conform to his trolling opinions


Nah if I call you a troll it's warranted. Like dergeist with his irrational opinions or you with your assstick disposition


WorldsStrongest said:


> that are entirely baseless


Even tho I've proven such good points on my stances at times it's caused you to run for your life and pretend we were never debating?


WorldsStrongest said:


> Hes just delusional really


Says the guy that actually thinks he's got 1up on me


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> > Kid says "I dont understand the problem with X"
> > I explain the problem
> > Kid proceeds to ignores the facts
> 
> ...


I've been around Nf longer. I'm allowed to say what I want KID.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 27, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Nah.. I've murdered you enough in the NBD to be taken seriously


See?

This deluded shit right here is further proof to the contrary 


MaruUchiha said:


> Nah if I call you a troll it's warranted. Ironic


You spelled "ironic" wrong so I fixed it 


MaruUchiha said:


> Like dergeist with his irrational opinions or you with your assstick disposition


My disposition is fine

When directed at basically anyone who isnt you or other trolls anyway 

And even then I have no issues being cordial until you start flinging your own shit and/or making shit up. Which usually takes 1-2 posts max.


MaruUchiha said:


> Even tho I've proven such good points on my stances at times it's caused you to run for your life and pretend we were never debating?


Youve proven literally nothing in your entire tenure here

You sell yourself on your own bullshit

And only yourself

Thats not an achievement

And I walk away when you cant comprehend basic math, and start to legitimately argue against it. Id hardly call that "running for my life"

Thats called not wanting to bash my fucking skull against the brickwall youre laying around your garbage opinions any further


MaruUchiha said:


> Says the guy that actually thinks he's got 1up on me


The entire fucking board thinks Ive got about 50up on you

Not 1up


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 27, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> I've been around Nf longer


And know literally nothing about whats going on

And ignore what youre told by someone who does know, because youre old and senile I guess?

Do you prefer that over "kid"?


Former OBD Lurker. said:


> I'm allowed to say what I want KID.


Sure you are

You are absolutely entitled to your wrong opinions

You dont gotta listen to facts or history

Its just kinda dumb of you to not

But not required

Youre absolutely right 

Bit of advice tho genius, dont say "I dont understand the story here" regarding a topic of conversation, then when someone tells you said story, you just ignore it and perpetuate your own ignorance and bullshit.

Not a good look

Dont think ive seen anyone over the age of 10 behave that way honestly


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> And know literally nothing about whats going on
> 
> And ignore what youre told by someone who does know, because youre old and senile I guess?
> 
> ...


You have no idea what this place used to be like. I've posted in most sections and even prime Obd. Honestly you aren't worth my time kid, just the thought of you makes me sick fuck off.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 27, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> You have no idea what this place used to be like


I dont give a flying fuck what this place used to be like genius

You asked how they ARE

I told you

You didnt agree with what you heard, and now youre being a piss ant about it

Really not my fault or my problem 


Former OBD Lurker. said:


> I've posted in most sections and even prime Obd


And this is relevant to this discussion fucking how?

You posted SOMEWHERE ELSE YEARS AGO 

And that gives you insight on how things are HERE AND NOW?

Do you hear yourself when you talk?


Former OBD Lurker. said:


> Honestly you aren't worth my time kid


Yet you keep coming back anyway 


Former OBD Lurker. said:


> just the thought of you makes me sick


Yes I can see why

I cant fucking IMAGINE how disturbed I would be If I asked a question about the recent history of posters in a section and someone answered me honestly 

Jesus H Christ the horror  


Former OBD Lurker. said:


> fuck off


You first asshat


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> I dont give a flying fuck what this place used to be like genius
> 
> You asked how they ARE
> 
> ...


Go ask Storm shithead. This place has gone to shit and @Turrin did too? That's funky.


----------



## kokodeshide (Apr 27, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> I've already reported you lol.


Right? I don't even know what I did!



Ishmael said:


> Seen the draft OBD? I graded my packers with a firm C,  expected more man.


Bruh....lack of WR's. Gotta give rodgers a better weapon than a fuckin tight end. My heart...she weeps...



WorldsStrongest said:


> And I walk away when you cant comprehend basic math


Or you walk away when you can't prove yourself right. Still waiting on the Kirin "correct dialogue".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Right? I don't even know what I did!
> 
> Bruh....lack of WR's. Gotta give rodgers a better weapon than a fuckin tight end. My heart...she weeps...
> 
> Or you walk away when you can't prove yourself right. Still waiting on the Kirin "correct dialogue".


Dude said I only posted in one section years ago. He really isn't worth it.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 27, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Or you walk away when you can't prove yourself right


This has legit never once happened 

Least of fucking all when dealing with you


kokodeshide said:


> Still waiting on the Kirin "correct dialogue".


Dude ive given you or your opinions so little thought lately I cant even for the life of me recall what youre talking about here

Probably bullshit as per usual, so I wont hold out much hope for anything coherent as a reply


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 27, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> Dude said I only posted in one section years ago


Thats not at all what i said

Learn to read old man

I said posting in other sections over the years hardly makes you an authority on events in this one

No matter what section it was

A 12 year old can follow that logic


Former OBD Lurker. said:


> He really isn't worth it


Says the apologist white knight with literally none of the picture

Waste of my breath 


Former OBD Lurker. said:


> Go ask Storm


Go ask them what?

This refers to/addresses literally nothing that I just said

Super vague 


Former OBD Lurker. said:


> This place has gone to shit


Im aware

Its gone to shit even in my "meager posting time" or whatever the fuck you think "posting here longer" entitles you to

This place was eons better just a year and change ago




Former OBD Lurker. said:


> and @Turrin did too?


Turrin is garbage

It actually baffles me when people say that dude used to be any kind of a poster

Hes headcanon central

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Thats not at all what i said
> 
> Learn to read old man
> 
> ...


You changed this all around so you wouldn't look bad but it's too late my man. Go into the Obd or Db Section.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2019)

Turrin used to be good but staying here with people like you changed him.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 27, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Jesus H Christ the horror


what does the "H" stand for in this case?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 27, 2019)

Hussain said:


> what does the "H" stand for in this case?


Genuinely no idea

Just a thing people say 

Check this out for further info...Apparently Mark Twain was the first to record the phrase???


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 27, 2019)

Oh...


----------



## Zembie (Apr 27, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Oh...


No


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 27, 2019)

Zembie said:


> No


Woah


----------



## Zembie (Apr 27, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Woah


Nope.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 27, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Nope.


Rude


----------



## Zembie (Apr 27, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Rude


I love you


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 27, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> Turrin used to be good but staying here with people like you changed him.



tbf, WS is one of the very few around here who make this section slightly acceptable at times


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 27, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Bruh....lack of WR's. Gotta give rodgers a better weapon than a fuckin tight end. My heart...she weeps..



My thoughts exactly, we drafted no fucking wr. I expected a shitty draft after our first pick to be honest.


----------



## Tri (Apr 27, 2019)

@Shark


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> tbf, WS is one of the very few around here who make this section slightly acceptable at times


Well if you say so then damn.... I didn't know you are still lmfao.


----------



## kokodeshide (Apr 27, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> My thoughts exactly, we drafted no fucking wr. I expected a shitty draft after our first pick to be honest.


After the first pick i was like ok ok, now for a WR. NOPE. So many good receivers were available didnt take one. Such bull.


----------



## kokodeshide (Apr 27, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> This has legit never once happened
> 
> Least of fucking all when dealing with you


Dohhoohohoho. there has been more times than I can count. Seriously, note the trend, You are consistently called the most dishonest debator on the forum.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Dude ive given you or your opinions so little thought lately I cant even for the life of me recall what youre talking about here
> 
> Probably bullshit as per usual, so I wont hold out much hope for anything coherent as a reply


You said i remembered the scenes dialogue incorrectly. I said no, i didnt. you said yes i did. I point you to the viz scan, and every other scan. you vanished even though you addressed other people after. Cowardice 101. Cant even take an L.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> My thoughts exactly, we drafted no fucking wr. I expected a shitty draft after our first pick to be honest.


How many picks did you have in the draft.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2019)

Tri said:


> @Shark


Hi Tri Hard.


----------



## Tri (Apr 27, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> Hi Tri Hard.


yo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 27, 2019)

I remember the days I used to put effort in every post... that was when posters would pretend they weren't blatantly bias.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Apr 28, 2019)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I remember the days I used to put effort in every post... that was when posters would pretend they weren't blatantly bias.


I know man.


----------



## JayK (Apr 28, 2019)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I remember the days I used to put effort in every post... that was when posters would pretend they weren't blatantly bias.


What do you mean?

I don't see any biased posters here and everybody is claiming they are unbiased so it must be true.


----------



## Alita (Apr 28, 2019)

Don't know if he is the best but @WorldsStrongest is easily one of the better posters I have seen here. @Braiyan is very good too.


----------



## Soul (Apr 28, 2019)

Icegaze said:


> @Atlantic Storm
> Is who I would name the no other good ones exist



hahahahahahaha



KyuubiFan said:


> Yeah, with the KC dead we have dispersed... wish we started a BNHA colosseum but I guess it's too early for that.



There is not enough discipline in the NBD to get something like that going again.
I was thinking about bringing it back if they league worked out but it doesn't seem like people are as interested.



Atlantic Storm said:


> Don't know about the 'best' debaters, but a few people that I think are worth mentioning are:
> 
> - @Shark, who is very well-rounded, with, in my opinion, a solid grasp of the manga and how skill-sets interact with each other. He also has a good attitude, which I highly value in a debater.
> - @Orochimaruwantsyourbody, for similar reasons. Some of his posts also mention quite novel ideas and he has a good balance between feats and portrayal.
> - @~Kakashi~, although I rate him slightly below the other two because his knowledge of the manga is, by his own admission, limited to the characters that he likes.​Disregarding my personal preferences towards having good etiquette, @WorldsStrongest ,@Icegaze, and @ARGUS fall under a similar category for me. Strong debating skills, a lot of stamina, and in the case of the latter two, generally present very interesting interpretations of the manga even if I don't necessarily always agree with them.



How _dare you._



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I remember the days I used to put effort in every post... that was when posters would pretend they weren't blatantly bias.



To be fair that was abour 8-10 years ago Munboy.


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 28, 2019)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I remember the days I used to put effort in every post... that was when posters would pretend they weren't blatantly bias.


 Yikes


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 28, 2019)

JayK said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> I don't see any biased posters here and everybody is claiming they are unbiased so it must be true.



At least before people tried using the manga. 



Soul said:


> To be fair that was abour 8-10 years ago Munboy.



Back then when things were open in the manga and you could legit make arguments for what could happen. Now, when things are less open, fandom arguments look even more silly. Though, I have a theory that some fandoms (Jiraiya, for example) are trapped in 07-08 where they pretend we didn't get further info which doesn't benefit their faves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rocky (May 1, 2019)

@FlamingRain is the most convincing person I’ve ever argued against on this site. Stratagoob/Sadgoob was really good too but was an Itachi troll at heart.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (May 1, 2019)

Sage light, he debates with science.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (May 1, 2019)

Didn't know this thread was still going. If it was dead, Necro successful.


----------



## KyuubiFan (May 11, 2019)

Soul said:


> There is not enough discipline in the NBD to get something like that going again. I was thinking about bringing it back if they league worked out but it doesn't seem like people are as interested.



Shame, KC was fun. Hero Academia has potential too.


----------



## Hayumi (May 11, 2019)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Didn't know this thread was still going. If it was dead, Necro successful.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (May 11, 2019)

Over 200 posts

























































AND NOT ONE OF THEM MENTIONS ME


----------



## Zembie (May 11, 2019)

MShiina said:


> Over 200 posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUT I DID


----------



## Artistwannabe (May 11, 2019)

MShiina said:


> Over 200 posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also did, ungrateful!


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 11, 2019)

MShiina said:


> Over 200 posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are the best poster in my heart.


----------



## Zembie (May 11, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> You are the best poster in my heart.


You tell that to everyone...


----------



## Artistwannabe (May 11, 2019)

Zembie said:


> You tell that to everyone...


EXPOSED


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 11, 2019)

I love everyone


----------



## Zembie (May 11, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I love everyone


Well, you are the most lovable person in the NBD, so I guess eveyone loves you too


----------



## Soul (May 11, 2019)

MShiina said:


> Over 200 posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have over 20,000 posts.
HOW DO YOU THINK I FEEL?!?!?! ) : <


----------



## Hayumi (May 11, 2019)

Aw


MShiina said:


> Over 200 posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mentioned you in my mind.


----------



## Zembie (May 11, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> Aw
> I mentioned you in my mind.


Hopefully nothing lewd, but no one can be sure when its you we're talking about.


----------



## Hayumi (May 11, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Hopefully nothing lewd, but no one can be sure when its you we're talking about.


 You never know...
:blu


----------



## Zembie (May 11, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> You never know...
> :blu


I am lying to make you feel better, I don't want to out you as a guy who only thinks lewd stuff. Tho its kinda obvious.


----------



## Hayumi (May 11, 2019)

Zembie said:


> I am lying to make you feel better, I don't want to out you as a guy who only thinks lewd stuff. Tho its kinda obvious.


 I love u 2


----------



## Zembie (May 11, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> I love u 2


----------



## ThomasTheCat (May 11, 2019)

Zembie said:


> BUT I DID





Artistwannabe said:


> I also did, ungrateful!




You must not have @'d me... Or I just didn't see the notif

OT:
Either way, I love most people here. I couldn't really pick a #1, or even a top 5 since a lot of people are great


----------



## kokodeshide (May 11, 2019)

MShiina said:


> You must not have @'d me... Or I just didn't see the notif
> 
> OT:
> Either way, I love most people here. I couldn't really pick a #1, or even a top 5 since a lot of people are great


If I pay you in genital licks and hugs will you say me?


----------



## AxelKross (May 11, 2019)

Best debater is someone like kokoshide or shazam because they are kind


----------



## AxelKross (May 11, 2019)

Whats the point of being right if ur a massive dick

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ThomasTheCat (May 11, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> If I pay you in genital licks and hugs will you say me?



You believe me to be so weak? Kikikikiki...


ThunderEX said:


> Best debater is someone like kokoshide or shazam because they are kind


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 11, 2019)

A wild Sakuralover appears!!!


----------



## ThomasTheCat (May 11, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> A wild Sakuralover appears!!!


BAG
v
BALLS
v
MASTER BALL
v
USE


----------



## kokodeshide (May 11, 2019)

MShiina said:


> You believe me to be so weak? Kikikikiki...


 What if I do....this!


----------



## ThomasTheCat (May 11, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> What if I do....this!


----------



## kokodeshide (May 11, 2019)

MShiina said:


>


Is that your mmmmm face? Is this working?


----------



## ThomasTheCat (May 12, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Is that your mmmmm face? Is this working?



'Fraid not, chief... 

Try cosplaying Mashiro


----------



## kokodeshide (May 12, 2019)

MShiina said:


> 'Fraid not, chief...
> 
> Try cosplaying Mashiro


Haaaa. I got the hair for it, wrong eye color though. I cosplayed the Mashiro from bleach once though, does that count?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 12, 2019)

MShiina said:


> BAG
> v
> BALLS
> v
> ...


Waah XD


----------



## ThomasTheCat (May 12, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Haaaa. I got the hair for it, wrong eye color though. I cosplayed the Mashiro from bleach once though, does that count?




Contacts, my friend 
(Though I'm terrified of them myself; one reason I simlly cannot do Itachi cosplay as I had planned)

And no, only Mashiro Shiina counts... 


SakuraLover16 said:


> Waah XD


I think I'll name you... SkrLvr16

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hayumi (May 12, 2019)

@SakuraLover16 @MShiina @kokodeshide   love u guys butttt


----------



## Tri (May 12, 2019)

wtf is this thread now


----------



## ThomasTheCat (May 12, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> @SakuraLover16 @MShiina @kokodeshide   love u guys butttt


We're repeatedly bumping the thread for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zembie (May 12, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> @SakuraLover16 @MShiina @kokodeshide   love u guys butttt


I mean, this thread is pretty dead, all that could be said was said, so some off-topic discussion is fine I think.


----------



## Hayumi (May 12, 2019)

Zembie said:


> I mean, this thread is pretty dead, all that could be said was said, so some off-topic discussion is fine I think.


 fair enough. 


Tri said:


> wtf is this thread now


 no clue lol


----------



## Zembie (May 12, 2019)

Tri said:


> wtf is this thread now


A group wank.


----------



## Hayumi (May 12, 2019)

Zembie said:


> A group wank.


 I'm always down to wank people.


----------



## Zembie (May 12, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> I'm always down to wank people.


Why am I not surprised...


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 12, 2019)

I'm the best debater if anyone feels differently fight me to the death!!! We will battle with Katanas you either have to yield or die!!!


----------



## Zembie (May 12, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I'm the best debater if anyone feels differently fight me to the death!!! We will battle with Katanas you either have to yield or die!!!


I feel differently. Can I fight you in bed? Its gonna be a sword fight, alright...


----------



## Hayumi (May 12, 2019)

Zembie said:


> I feel differently. Can I fight you in bed? Its gonna be a sword fight, alright...


 Ur fr gonna cheat on me? I see how it is. At least it's with Sakuralover16 of all people.


----------



## Zembie (May 12, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> Ur fr gonna cheat on me? I see how it is. At least it's with Sakuralover16 of all people.


Its not cheating if we're in a poly relationship


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 12, 2019)

Zembie said:


> I feel differently. Can I fight you in bed? Its gonna be a sword fight, alright...


Uhh my body isn't ready.... I don't think it will be ready...


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 12, 2019)

Oh my what has this turned into


----------



## Zembie (May 12, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Uhh my body isn't ready.... I don't think it will be ready...


----------



## Zembie (May 12, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Oh my what has this turned into


 A wank fest as I said above.


----------



## Hayumi (May 12, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Its not cheating if we're in a poly relationship


----------



## Zembie (May 12, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


>


----------



## Artistwannabe (May 12, 2019)

@Zembie @okeechobee101 Get a roon already, jeez! I feel the tension from here!!


----------



## Zembie (May 12, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> @Zembie @okeechobee101 Get a roon already, jeez! I feel the tension from here!!


Cheeky way to request a threesome


----------



## Artistwannabe (May 12, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Cheeky way to request a threesome


I'm not requesting a threesome!!! I an trying to hook you up guys


----------



## Ayala (May 12, 2019)

To me the best debaters are people who are patient and humble, those are really pleasant to debate with.

Don't be some full of yourself know all, don't go around boosting about how only you and people you agree with have read the manga, as if the others have been watching filler only. Don't go around disliking and negging people without even a good reason.

If you do all of this, to me you're one of the best debaters around.


----------



## Hayumi (May 12, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> I'm not requesting a threesome!!! I an trying to hook you up guys


 Why not join?


----------



## Artistwannabe (May 12, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> Why not join?


Sorry but I am an advocate for polygamy


----------



## Zembie (May 12, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Sorry but I am an advocate for polygamy


Based


----------



## Hayumi (May 12, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Sorry but I am an advocate for polygamy


----------



## ThomasTheCat (May 12, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I'm the best debater if anyone feels differently fight me to the death!!! We will battle with Katanas


I'll use my wooden blade 


SakuraLover16 said:


> you either have to yield or die!!!


I'm glad you understand your options


----------



## kokodeshide (May 12, 2019)

MShiina said:


> Contacts, my friend
> (Though I'm terrified of them myself; one reason I simlly cannot do Itachi cosplay as I had planned)


Fuck contacts! They burn my eyes.



MShiina said:


> And no, only Mashiro Shiina counts...


Damn...



Zembie said:


> Cheeky way to request a threesome


Is this sausage only or can I bring some taco into the equation here?


----------



## Hayumi (May 12, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Fuck contacts! They burn my eyes.
> 
> Damn...
> 
> Is this sausage only or can I bring some taco into the equation here?


 I mean...I'd be down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 12, 2019)

MShiina said:


> I'll use my wooden blade
> 
> I'm glad you understand your options


Lol


----------



## Zembie (May 13, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Fuck contacts! They burn my eyes.
> 
> Damn...
> 
> Is this sausage only or can I bring some taco into the equation here?


Tacooo


----------



## kokodeshide (May 13, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Tacooo


Representation of all of us on that blessed night.

Then...

then we switch and im all

then ya'll be like...

Then when im ready, you...


after hours of that, you 2...
and 
and i

the after, you 2...

and im all like...

after you regain conciousness your first reactions are
and
then we say our goodbyes and go our separate ways.

until the next time.


----------



## Zembie (May 13, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Representation of all of us on that blessed night.
> 
> Then...
> 
> ...


Whaat the fuuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kokodeshide (May 13, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Whaat the fuuck


Listen, I know how to please. I have...talents.

P.S. I secretly hoped you would use that exact emote.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sufex (May 13, 2019)

So been seeing this thread get bumped for the last week, entered and this is literally an alley thread


----------



## Sufex (May 13, 2019)

Wait Koko is a girl???  


*Spoiler*: __ 



but they don't exist on the internet


----------



## Zembie (May 13, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Listen, I know how to please. I have...talents.
> 
> P.S. I secretly hoped you would use that exact emote.


What kind of talent exactly??


----------



## Zembie (May 13, 2019)

Sufex said:


> So been seeing this thread get bumped for the last week, entered and this is literally an alley thread


You're saying that like its a bad thing.


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Wait Koko is a girl???


I noticed that yesterday or so. I was surprised as well tbh lol


----------



## A Optimistic (May 13, 2019)

I am the best NBD debater.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sufex (May 13, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I am the best NBD debater.


 

Suitable user name tbh


----------



## A Optimistic (May 13, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Suitable user name tbh



You know how many times I've beaten @Hussain in a debate? I've lost count.


----------



## Sufex (May 13, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> You know how many times I've beaten @Hussain in a debate? I've lost count.


Ah, maybe I misjudged, I'm still relatively new so i haven't been around to see @Hussain  get routinely bodied


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> You know how many times I've beaten @Hussain in a debate? I've lost count.



Didn't read


----------



## kokodeshide (May 13, 2019)

Zembie said:


> What kind of talent exactly??


I once made minute rice in 59 seconds...bet that gets you going.
And I am an expert and giving "cooties". ya dig?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zembie (May 13, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> I once made minute rice in 59 seconds...bet that gets you going.
> And I am an expert and giving "cooties". ya dig?


Perfect


----------



## kokodeshide (May 13, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Wait Koko is a girl???


In the flesh....the juicy flesh...


Sufex said:


> but they don't exist on the internet


You are right, on the internet there are guys and sexy guys. I am a sexy guy.


Hussain said:


> I noticed that yesterday or so. I was surprised as well tbh lol


I find that keeping it a secret makes people treat me more...real. But I have hinted at it so much recently that I just figured I'd wear it proud now.

I still expect all the regular amounts of shit talk from you.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





Bitch...


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 13, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> In the flesh....the juicy flesh...
> 
> You are right, on the internet there are guys and sexy guys. I am a sexy guy.
> I find that keeping it a secret makes people treat me more...real. But I have hinted at it so much recently that I just figured I'd wear it proud now.
> ...


We are pretty much opposites in a way I never thought you were female.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (May 13, 2019)

Coming in to this thread now be like


----------



## Zembie (May 13, 2019)

Everyonr though.that @SakuraLover16 was a gal and @kokodeshide a dude, really makes you think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LIBU (May 13, 2019)

I have debated with some posters here and there and they are good!


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> I find that keeping it a secret makes people treat me more...real. But I have hinted at it so much recently that I just figured I'd wear it proud now.
> 
> I still expect all the regular amounts of shit talk from you.
> 
> ...



your opinions (regarding Minato at least ) are still bad. Whether you are a guy, a girl or whatever
does not change that fact...


----------



## AxelKross (May 13, 2019)

LIBU said:


> I have debated with some posters here and there and they are good!


Ya me too, there is only like 2 jerks everyone else is super nice.


----------



## kokodeshide (May 13, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Everyonr though.that @SakuraLover16 was a gal and @kokodeshide a dude, really makes you think


Makes you think about tits. Just sayin...

Also, did everyone thing Sakuralover was a girl? I never once thought that lol


SakuraLover16 said:


> We are pretty much opposites in a way I never thought you were female.


I never though you were female. Just a badass bruv preachin the Katsuyu gospel. Doing our lord and slimyness' work. 


Hussain said:


> your opinions (regarding Minato at least ) are still bad. Whether you are a guy, a girl or whatever
> does not change that fact...


My man! That's what I like to hear!


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 13, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> I never though you were female. Just a badass bruv preachin the Katsuyu gospel. Doing our lord and slimyness' work.


These nonbelievers will know who the true one above all is.


----------



## kokodeshide (May 13, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> These nonbelievers will know who the true one above all is.



Let us pray...
Our mother, 
Who art in the the Bone Forest
Thy kingdom come,
Thy will be done,
In the NBD as it is in the Bone forest. 
Give us this day our daily slime; 
and forgive us our trespasses, 
But we may not forgive those who trespass against us;
and lead us not into fandom temptation, 
but deliver us from the evil fandoms of the dome.

Praise her....


----------



## Hayumi (May 13, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Representation of all of us on that blessed night.
> 
> Then...
> 
> ...


 Damn. That's hot.


----------



## Hayumi (May 13, 2019)

Also nice to see that my thread got bumped for the 100th time.


----------



## Zembie (May 13, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> Also nice to see that my thread got bumped for the 100th time.


This is a lewd infested zone, idk why you're happy because it was bumped


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (May 13, 2019)

NF be gay as all hell man. Literally gay as f*ck. 

Got d*ck jokes on they minds like 24/7.


----------



## Zembie (May 13, 2019)

Sage light said:


> NF be gay as all hell man. Literally gay as f*ck.
> 
> Got d*ck jokes on they minds like 24/7.


Dicks are extra terrestrial forced upon by the black hole that consumes the galacticus, forcing itself to obey the laws of physiological enrollment.


Totsuka gg


----------



## Artistwannabe (May 13, 2019)

Sage light said:


> NF be gay as all hell man. Literally gay as f*ck.
> 
> Got d*ck jokes on they minds like 24/7.


Got problem with me liking cock?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (May 13, 2019)

Sage light said:


> NF be gay as all hell man. Literally gay as f*ck.
> 
> Got d*ck jokes on they minds like 24/7.



This might be the most lucid post I have ever seen from Sage Light.


----------



## Zembie (May 13, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> This might be the most lucid post I have ever seen from Sage Light.


Yea, I am surprised that he can make a sentence that makes sense.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShinAkuma (May 13, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Yea, I am surprised that he can make a sentence that makes sense.



It could be a a perfect example of a billion monkeys on typewriters.


----------



## Zembie (May 13, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> It could be a a perfect example of a billion monkeys on typewriters.


I am sure monkeys can at least try to make sentences that make sense.


----------



## Tanto (May 13, 2019)

I've never seen the NBD have such lewd posters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 13, 2019)

Lewd is Lyfe


----------



## Zembie (May 13, 2019)

Tanto said:


> I've never seen the NBD have such lewd posters


2019 is the lewd year of the NBD I suppose.


----------



## The_Conqueror (May 13, 2019)

Is kode really a Girl or a GIRL (Guy In Real Life) ?


----------



## Tri (May 13, 2019)

there’s a convo thread for a reason guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShinAkuma (May 13, 2019)

The_Conqueror said:


> Is kode really a Girl or a GIRL (Guy In Real Life) ?



1st rule of the internets - There are no girls on the internets

Follow that rule NO MATTER WHAT and you will be safe.


----------



## Zembie (May 13, 2019)

The_Conqueror said:


> Is kode really a Girl or a GIRL (Guy In Real Life) ?


Either is fine by me


----------



## Zembie (May 13, 2019)

Tri said:


> there’s a convo thread for a reason guys


The convo can't handle the lewdness



You're right tho.


----------



## kokodeshide (May 13, 2019)

The_Conqueror said:


> Is kode really a Girl or a GIRL (Guy In Real Life) ?


I mean, if it wasnt weird I'd post my cosplay pics as proof. If you live in the same city you can come do a gender check.


----------



## Zembie (May 13, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> I mean, if it wasnt weird I'd post my cosplay pics as proof. If you live in the same city you can come do a gender check.


Okay that is too lewd even for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kokodeshide (May 13, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Okay that is too lewd even for me.


Nothing is too lewd for you, don't lie.


----------



## Zembie (May 13, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Nothing is too lewd for you, don't lie.


thats the sad truth


----------



## kokodeshide (May 13, 2019)

Zembie said:


> thats the sad truth


Wear your lewdness with PRIDE. 
Lewdness is what we LUST for.
We can never have enough, we are full of lewd GREED
We consume it in a state of GLUTTONY.
Those who reject us will face our WRATH.
They will look upon our lewdness with ENVY.
We will give in to our lewdness with SLOTH

For we are the Seven Deadly Lewds....And that is our creed...


----------



## Zembie (May 13, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Wear your lewdness with PRIDE.
> Lewdness is what we LUST for.
> We can never have enough, we are full of lewd GREED
> We consume it in a state of GLUTTONY.
> ...


I am happy that you wear your lewdness with pride, lmao.


----------



## Tanto (May 13, 2019)

Zembie said:


> thats the sad truth



You're too lewd for this forum


----------



## Zembie (May 13, 2019)

Tanto said:


> You're too lewd for this forum


----------



## Artistwannabe (May 13, 2019)

@kokodeshide will you believe me, if I tell you I knew?


----------



## kokodeshide (May 13, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> @kokodeshide will you believe me, if I tell you I knew?


Just to make sure I'm not getting the wrong idea, knew what exactly? The girl part or the Lewd master of disaster part?


----------



## Artistwannabe (May 13, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Just to make sure I'm not getting the wrong idea, knew what exactly? The girl part or the Lewd master of disaster part?


Gal part, we are all lewd here. Some are just in denial.


----------



## kokodeshide (May 13, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Gal part, we are all lewd here. Some are just in denial.


Really, what gave it away?


----------



## Artistwannabe (May 13, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Really, what gave it away?


Your profile pic is something a girl would have put tbh.


----------



## kokodeshide (May 13, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Your profile pic is something a girl would have put tbh.


Haaaa. Kinda. I see what you mean now that i look at it a bit more. Thats my first and only profile pic too.


----------



## Artistwannabe (May 13, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Haaaa. Kinda. I see what you mean now that i look at it a bit more. Thats my first and only profile pic too.


That's what I would call true love, never betraying your husbando. Stay classy.


----------



## Hayumi (May 13, 2019)

Zembie said:


> 2019 is the lewd year of the NBD I suppose.


 You already know. Whether people want to admit it or not, by the end of 2019 I'll have brought the lewd out of them.


kokodeshide said:


> I mean, if it wasnt weird I'd post my cosplay pics as proof. If you live in the same city you can come do a gender check.


 I'm down. I'll eat that taco so hard, that it'll be emptied.


----------



## kokodeshide (May 13, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> I'm down. I'll eat that taco so hard, that it'll be emptied.


THIS is lewd. I'm so proud...


----------



## Hayumi (May 13, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> THIS is lewd. I'm so proud...


 Thanks baby. Although I prefer my sausages, specifically @Zembie and @Artistwannabe , I also enjoy an occasional taco.


----------



## kokodeshide (May 13, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> Thanks baby. Although I prefer my sausages, specifically @Zembie and @Artistwannabe , I also enjoy an occasional taco.


This thread has brought so much new information to us all lol.
Get that sausage, bruv, get all the sausage you can handle.


----------



## Artistwannabe (May 13, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> This thread has brought so much new information to us all lol.
> Get that sausage, bruv, get all the sausage you can handle.


This is what the NBD is all about, a beautiful sausage fest with some tacos on the side!


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 13, 2019)

Most Lewd in the NBD


----------



## Zembie (May 13, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> Thanks baby. Although I prefer my sausages, specifically @Zembie and @Artistwannabe , I also enjoy an occasional taco.


I too love me some sweet popsicle


----------



## Hayumi (May 13, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Most Lewd in the NBD


 What you guys dont know is that not only am I the newest lewd king of NBD, but I've also been studying up and will be practicing my debating. Making me a threat in debates AND in bed.


----------



## Zembie (May 13, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> What you guys dont know is that not only am I the newest lewd king of NBD, but I've also been studying up and will be practicing my debating. Making me a threat in debates AND in bed.


Is it really a threat in bed if its enjoyable???


----------



## Crow (May 16, 2019)

*Put some respek on my name. 
*
edit: My old name was Knight of Chaos so if y'all see anybody refer to me by that on this thread that's why.


----------



## Serene Grace (May 16, 2019)

@Zembie is the best because hes a sannin

Not sure how you can top that


----------



## Zembie (May 16, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> @Zembie is the best because hes a sannin
> 
> Not sure how you can top that


You're the best because you are a master


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 16, 2019)

@Ziggy Stardust @Hardcore @Ishmael I don't know about you guys, but I would love to see @JuicyG and @Shazam debate each other.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 16, 2019)

Soul said:


> hahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You barely post.


----------



## Santoryu (May 16, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> What you guys dont know is that not only am I the newest lewd king of NBD, but I've also been studying up and will be practicing my debating. Making me a threat in debates AND in bed.



Refer to the official list.
You're a low-tier for now.


----------



## Ishmael (May 16, 2019)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> @Ziggy Stardust @Hardcore @Ishmael I don't know about you guys, but I would love to see @JuicyG and @Shazam debate each other.



We'd have to find something that they both don't agree on, which would be extremely hard...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 16, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> We'd have to find something that they both don't agree on, which would be extremely hard...



Damn, it is almost like they share a brain.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 16, 2019)

Come to think of it, I've not seen JuicyG since "The Truth".


----------



## Santoryu (May 16, 2019)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Come to think of it, I've not seen JuicyG since "The Truth".


the scooby doo image was the best


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 16, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> the scooby doo image was the best



That made me laugh so much. What made me laugh even more is that all the infamous Sannin fans (ShinAkuma, SakuraLover etc) were the ones defending him/them with a passion. 

They hate Pain-Nagato. Yet ironically they may very well be 2 "bodies" with a mastermind behind the scenes.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 16, 2019)

Just don't mention me anymore. Your demeanor just seems very slimy and there is something else I can't quite put my finger on...
Anyways please keep my name out of conversations such as these because it's never just "talk".


----------



## ShinAkuma (May 16, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Just don't mention me anymore. Your demeanor just seems very *slimy*



Quite possibly the most accurate term for Munboy.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 16, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Just don't mention me anymore. Your demeanor just seems very slimy and there is something else I can't quite put my finger on...
> Anyways please keep my name out of conversations such as these because it's never just "talk".







ShinAkuma said:


> Quite possibly the most accurate term for Munboy.



@Ishmael behold, triggered Sannin fans.

The first, one so stubborn that they eject when confronted with points they can't address. The second... well, you tell me how you describe someone who thinks Katon>Amaterasu.


----------



## ShinAkuma (May 16, 2019)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> @Ishmael behold, triggered Sannin fans.



@Ishmael behold, irony!


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 16, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> @Ishmael behold, irony!



I love how after all this time, I still have this effect on you.


----------



## ShinAkuma (May 16, 2019)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I love how after all this time, I still have this effect on you.



You will _always_ be my


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 16, 2019)

Ahh so there was an ulterior motive. Unfortunately I am not triggered this just seems like bait is all. There is no point in being angry at what a stranger on the internet says.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 16, 2019)

Can we not use this thread to shitpost and troll other users?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (May 16, 2019)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> someone who thinks Katon>Amaterasu.


But Amaterasu is katon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (May 16, 2019)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Can we not use this thread to shitpost and troll other users?


Yeah, @Blu-ray @LostSelf can one of you close this thread? I think it’s served it’s purpose.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 16, 2019)

Hussain said:


> But Amaterasu is katon...



It is Enton.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 16, 2019)

Tri said:


> Yeah, @Blu-ray @LostSelf can one of you close this thread? I think it’s served it’s purpose.


Done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

